# 3 legged bear maybe mistaken for Sasquatch



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe this is why people claim to see sasquatch on occasions.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Walking through the trees could defently be mistaken as something. Great Video YOTE


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Is that YOGI AND BOOBOO????? Hide the the picanick baskets. And in case you were wondering I have kids. Hahaha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's cool.

Charles Darwin would love that.


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi coyoteslayer,
It was good for bears that they can walk on 2 legs also, like that mama bear walked in the video.
Wonder will she climb the trees? Thanks for sharing 3 legs bear video.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats my story & I,m sticking to it :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

way cool! that might explain some "bigfoot" sightings......


----------

